# Software Hack with 6.4



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

For a while, I've been lurking the forums, wanting to hack my HR10-250 to get extra features like internet wheather, caller id, etc. I only have one Tivo , so MRV doesnt matter to me. Now that 6.4 is out, is there a disk that's available to assist with this, or can I only do this with 6.2 or 6.3? Further, do you have to buy the disk, or are the hacks readily available somewhere on the internet? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since 6.4a is relatively new, the guys are probably still working on the hacks. But, keep an eye on the underground forum for info.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Hacks are done. All the standard superpatch stuff (encryption, backdoors, HMO/HME,30 sec skip) are done. 
Bufferhack and a few misc patches have been found as well. Info is in the 6.4a thread here


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> Hacks are done. All the standard superpatch stuff (encryption, backdoors, HMO/HME,30 sec skip) are done.
> Bufferhack and a few misc patches have been found as well. Info is in the 6.4a thread here


and thanks to dcstager for posting the 6.4a tivoapp, I was able to find most of the patch locations before the upgrade even began, and CrashHD for testing those locations.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, but as an almost newbie to the hacking thing, it seems like a foreign language to me. Do you guys recommend any particular reading on the subject?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

lancelot said:


> Thanks for the responses, but as an almost newbie to the hacking thing, it seems like a foreign language to me. Do you guys recommend any particular reading on the subject?


I personally like "UNIX in a nutshell" an O'Reilly book by Arnold Robbins. It is a quick reference for all the UNIX commands and most of them work as shown on the HR10.


----------

